# What's your label?



## JamesBond007 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I was in a few liquor store looking at the price variances between Johnnie Walker's labels between stores. I was wondering what your favorite is, and what would you recommend for someone who hasn't tried Scotch yet?

Red label
Gold Label
Green Label
Black Label
Blue Label

Thanks!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The one that says "Talisker" on it. It's mostly white, I think.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Black Label.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Green - it's the one that made me a believer, love it


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Unlabeled 

I'll get back to you in a year or so, when I'm 21! Until then, burgundy label. Good ole Dr Pepper :lol:


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Talisker, while it is a truly magnificent dram, might be a little too "unique" for a first timer, I think.

If you want to stick with the Walkers, I think Green is the best one to begin with. It's a vatted malt as opposed to blended whiskies as the other labels are. Personally I think it's way smoother than black that it's worth the price difference. It's elegant with JUST a hint of smokiness to prepare you for what's to come after this bottle.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

Green hands down. Was never really a fan of any of JW's until i had the Green.


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Blue is my fave, by far, but it is far too pricey for regular consumption. So a bottle of Black is always in my liquor cabinet.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

F) None of the Above

I had the gold at a scotch tasting and I didn't like it at all, extra harsh. Like the 2nd worst whiskey we tried at the tasting, only behind Chivas which is pure firewater. I have wanted to try the Green but not enough to pick up a bottle.

Speaking of whisky. If you have a Total Wine near you, please check for the Shieldaig 18, it's $40 and incredibly smooth. It is their exclusive and they sell out of it within days. If there is a better 18yr single malt out there please clue me in.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

JamesBond007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was in a few liquor store looking at the price variances between Johnnie Walker's labels between stores. I was wondering what your favorite is, and what would you recommend for someone who hasn't tried Scotch yet?
> 
> Red label
> ...


What'd you drink before you decided to try scotch? I ask because I was always a bourbon drinker. If you are dead set on Johnny, I cant be any help, but if you are willing to try a different scotch, and you like bourbon, then try Balvenie 12 Year Single Malt Doublewood or a Glenmorangie. Those were two of the best suggestions that I got from other guys here and it helped me a ton.


----------



## JamesBond007 (Aug 26, 2011)

dahu said:


> What'd you drink before you decided to try scotch? I ask because I was always a bourbon drinker. If you are dead set on Johnny, I cant be any help, but if you are willing to try a different scotch, and you like bourbon, then try Balvenie 12 Year Single Malt Doublewood or a Glenmorangie. Those were two of the best suggestions that I got from other guys here and it helped me a ton.


I haven't tried Scotch yet since I'm kind of indecisive and read many, many, many reviews before trying something. I haven't sampled bourbon either, but I'm also trying to find a good brand to try as well. As far as whiskeys are concerned, I have tried, and loved Jack Daniel's as well as Jameson.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

JamesBond007 said:


> I haven't tried Scotch yet since I'm kind of indecisive and read many, many, many reviews before trying something. I haven't sampled bourbon either, but I'm also trying to find a good brand to try as well. As far as whiskeys are concerned, I have tried, and loved Jack Daniel's as well as Jameson.


You my friend need to go to a bar, not a liquor store. Try a bunch of different stuff to get an idea what you like. For the price of a bottle of JW you can get 5-10 different drinks at a bar (I would hope not all in one sitting). Your best bet for Scotch is an Irish bar. Find one that isn't too fancy and has reasonable prices and just look through the whisky book and the flavor points that are in it. It will be very expensive to try figuring out your taste buying a bottle at a time.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

So many Scotch's out there to try. If you're going to stick with JW, the black is the standard that can be found anywhere, but as many have said the Green is better. However; I used to be a huge JW Black drinker, but in the last 2-3 years they changed the blend, I'm not sure if the blender changed or if they just ran out of certain Whisky, but the taste became a lot smokier (in all of their lines) and therefore turned me off to them. I still drink it every once in a while when someone offers, but I've pretty much moved on.


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

The red to me tastes like a bottle of smoked ham. I had the blue label at a wedding and it was fantastic.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I've had the red, black, and blue. The red is a waste of time for me and the blue, while very smooth, is not nearly worth the price tag. However the black is like a rougher form if the blue and a great price. After reading other posts I'll have to pick myself up some green label.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

JamesBond007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was in a few liquor store looking at the price variances between Johnnie Walker's labels between stores. I was wondering what your favorite is, and what would you recommend for someone who hasn't tried Scotch yet?
> 
> Red label
> ...


Just curious but if you haven't tried scotch yet, why have you limited the field to the Johnny Walker range?

To answer your question though, I'd pick up the 4x200ml set of Red, Black, Gold and Blue and decide for yourself. These taste like very different blends from each other as opposed to the same blend with different age statements.


----------



## JamesBond007 (Aug 26, 2011)

Frodo said:


> Just curious but if you haven't tried scotch yet, why have you limited the field to the Johnny Walker range?
> 
> To answer your question though, I'd pick up the 4x200ml set of Red, Black, Gold and Blue and decide for yourself. These taste like very different blends from each other as opposed to the same blend with different age statements.


I've just noticed that it's carried nearly everywhere so if I ever needed a stiff drink in a small town with one or two liquor stores, there's probably a good chance it'll be there. It also seems to be a stand by brand that's found in most bars and personal cabinets as well


----------

